# How Much Do You Charge To Cut Down A Tree???



## DDM (Apr 29, 2002)

Owning a tree service i believe that this is the most annoying question i get asked asked on a daily basis. It never fails I get to a job begin working and someone stops by and asks me HOW MUCH TO YOU CHARGE TO CUT DOWN A TREE? and dont get me wrong ive learned that the jobs I will get the person will ask me if i will stop by and give them an estimate. The HOW MUCH DO YOU GET TO CUT DOWN A TREE people never seem to pan out  
And this i always the first thing out of there mouths. Ive almost given up trying to explain the variables to them. They always seem to have some seriously difficult removal. I was thinking about making up a scrap book with pictures of different kinds of scenarios and prices under them so they could look at the pictures while i went back to work but figured it would be pointless.  Maybe 3 pictures 1 in an open field, one between 2 houses and 1 hanging over the house and include a price range  But figured this would lead to more wasting of my time answering questions. I guess there will always be HOW MUCH TO CUT DOWN A TREE PEOPLE i just wish i could find a less sarcastic way to deal with them because the more i run into the worse i seem to get. I just hope i get more would you come by and give me an estimate people.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 29, 2002)

Sometimes I liike to play the game, others not.

I just say they are all different and some are easy others need engineering.

Depends on who much you let me damage your lawn 
 

The ones I love are the DIY people who call and say the did what they could can you finnish. You get out there and they cut every good rigging point out of the tree.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sometimes able to hold my tongue and just say "Let me write down your name and address, and I'd be happy to come by and give you an estimate after we are done with this job."

Most times, I come off with whatever smartalec thought pops into my head. Lately, it's "Somewhere between $100 and $10,000 usually!" or "How much is your house worth? I'll do it for 10% of the value of your house, sight unseen."

I'm starting to realize that when people ask this question, they don't really expect you to give them a firm price. They are asking for you to come by and look at it. If they insist on a price without me seeing it, I just tell them I'm not interested.


----------



## DDM (Apr 29, 2002)

LMAO Brian, "Somewhere between $100 and $10,000 usually!" Is what ive been telling them as well. But i always write down the name and # but ive found its a waste of my time to drive over.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 29, 2002)

Dave, just think of it as advertising in their neigborhood


----------



## DDM (Apr 29, 2002)

And I can Peg them as HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO CUT DOWN A TREE PEOPLE before they get out of there car now.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 30, 2002)

When asked that question, I always ask, "How much do you have?"


----------



## underwor (Apr 30, 2002)

I start out at "all i can get". This seems to be the most common conversation starter in the business.

Bob


----------



## DDM (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, Most of the people That ask this question ive noticed probably wouldnt have the money to get there lawn cut much less a tree Removed. LOL


----------



## jsirbasku (Apr 30, 2002)

ask them " how much would you charge to paint my house?"
They will normally pause for a second, and then it sinks in. Oh ok , you have to SEE the tree I get it.


----------



## DDM (May 3, 2002)

LMAO, they would probably want to trade out a paint job for a removal. I've had all kinds of things bartered at me. wood stove, Go cart, furniture, cars, ect


----------

